
How to Disable New Material UI in Chrome 69 - Numberwang
https://winaero.com/blog/disable-new-rounded-ui-in-chrome-69/
======
tim333
Ta. I had to do that. Tldr - paste

    
    
        chrome://flags/#top-chrome-md
    

into the address bar and then change the layout from 'default' to 'normal'

